# New guy from MI



## h2ogo! (Apr 10, 2007)

What's up guys i'm just starting to get into bowhunting and this site is awsome and loaded with a ton of info. So far this site has helped me out a lot and i'm lookin forward to learning more! thanks!
Steve


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

Welcome To The Forum, I'm In Kalamazoo, Mi Where Are You At?


----------



## Corona (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm from Grand Rapids. West Side!


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

welcome...i am in milan


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## 88 PS190 (Sep 26, 2006)

I'll be up in Traverse City for the summer,.

so if you're near there, hit me up.


----------



## h2ogo! (Apr 10, 2007)

lower east side here fellas, Livonia


----------



## belden148 (Feb 6, 2007)

nice to see someone kinda close to home...just about 45min north of ya


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

welcome to the site Steve, glad to have another guy from Michigan on here!!


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!:smile: 

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## DrenalinJunkie (Apr 21, 2007)

*welcome*

Yooper here, but I used to live in Lansing, and then near St. Louis (Michigan, not MO). Lot's of great info to be had here.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Steve. Have fun here.


----------



## djkillaz (Apr 14, 2005)

Welcome !!! Gand Rapids here too. NW side!!


----------



## bryanmhoff (Feb 22, 2007)

*Welcome Michigander*

Grand Rapidian over here. Always good to hear of another MI guy/gal joining the AT.


----------



## onebadmutt (Feb 12, 2007)

hey from the small town of perry


----------



## cameron (Sep 15, 2005)

Welcome!!

Cameron from Dearborn Heights here.


----------



## MSP21 (Mar 7, 2003)

Welcome! From Holland here.


----------



## MICHIGAN_BOWMAN (Sep 29, 2006)

Checkin in from Taylor...anyone else hear the theme from "Deliverance"???....that is just me????


----------



## h2ogo! (Apr 10, 2007)

haha, thanks for the warm welcome guys!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: to ArcheryTalk


----------



## 01brut (Apr 29, 2007)

Im new here also. Great to see so many newcommers as I am joining myself. Hoyt is were it's at.


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

welcome to AT.


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

welcome to AT!


----------



## KEN-813 (Jun 26, 2002)

:thumbs_up 
Midland Here 

Welcome :darkbeer:


----------



## Phoenix34 (Jan 18, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Gary Johnson (Mar 19, 2007)

Welcome Steve,

You should check out Cameron's 3-spot matches. Great way to get up to speed and have fun doing it.


----------



## Hannibal King (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome to the board. I'm from Fraser about 15 miles outside of Detroit.


----------



## JustRace (Oct 18, 2006)

Welcome aboard, i'm from Pinckney.


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------



## medic1 (Feb 12, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------

